
How Flexport Halved Testing Costs with an Auto-Scaling CI/CD Cluster - nestlequ1k
https://medium.com/@ankurdahiya/8304297222f
======
davidjnelson
Having set up ci/cd systems a few times previously by hand I've been happy so
far with aws codestar.

It uses codecommit, codebuild, codepipeline, codedeploy, with permissions
configured via iam. You can push to ec2, beanstalk or lambda.

I find beanstalk to be the sweet spot for ease of use with time saving
abstractions. You can integrate jira too, and it enables cloudwatch for
monitoring.

It's easy to set up. It sounds like Flexport's solution is more robust as
they've done some great tweaks to their workflow, but for a quick ci/cd
pipeline setup, codestar is pretty slick.

